# THE SHIT LIST ......



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2018)

Been here on RIU for a bit and been green growing for years but I thought generating a thread of the SHIT STRAINS each of you growers have encountered..... thanks @pop22 for the idea. 

Each grower have constantly stated the strains they love , but what about the over hyped , shit breeding , lousy performance and less than stellar stuff ? .... Breeding has hit highs and lows over the decades , reach out and tell us about your experiences. No matter sativas , hybrids or Indy , you tell us. 

Tell us about how they ran , yielded, problems , etc. 

I’m asking about seedbank offerings and known breeders only , not your custom cuts. 
Believe me , there are “ breeder bunk l floating out there ..... let’s hear it. 


I’ll start ....

*Barney’s Blue Cheese ..... runty shit
Tangerine Dream ....... horrible smoke

*


----------



## Anothermeduser (Oct 26, 2018)

Damn near every strain out there has a killer pheno, so you want to make a list of folks that have not found a good pheno in what strain. Unless a guy is running at least 50 even then though. I have a strain that I pulled a unreal winner out of yrs ago, I have popped 150 of them since and haven't found one like it yet, got frustrated and moved on but I will go back and keep popping those one day cause I want somthing like what I had yrs back. There are no bad strains only bad phenos


----------



## Anothermeduser (Oct 26, 2018)

But if your buying a pack and judging by 10 then lets see the list


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2018)

Not per pack , but strains that did not match the hype ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2018)

There are plenty of growers pop some beans based on reviews , chatter and such. 
Just your own personal opinions on the cuts you really *DID NOT LIKE. *


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 26, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Not per pack , but strains that did not match the hype ...


lots of them but no certan ones.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

EVERY RUN HAS "SHIT" AND THEN ONE MAGIC MOMENT ...A KEEPER

GROW ON !


----------



## pop22 (Oct 27, 2018)

Sweet Seeds Ice Cool absolute shit! out of a 5 pack I had 3 Stunted mutants, one of them died ans 2 never sprouted. I grew them out just for giggles. Forked stems started with the first true leaves never got branches never exceeded 8" in height, some leaves only had 2 blades. And to top it off the bud sucked! 

I also has one of their Red Poison was one of the weirdest mutant plants I've ever seen. Didn't even bother to try the bud it was a waste of space! Now I'm not knocking Sweet Seeds, I loev their Green Poison and their Trainwreck but they need better quality control!


----------



## Tstat (Oct 27, 2018)

GG4 from Tony Tortured Beans (or what ever he calls his shit). Popped a pack, all hermied and grew stupid looking, tiny buds. Buds grew out of leaves and shit. Terrible. It did lead me to try some Bodhi, and I’m not looking back, lol.
I was also,jazzed for the Fruity Pebbles OG, can’t remember the breeder. It wasn’t a mess like the GG, but I just cut down the last of it and won’t grow it again. It doesn’t finish, has no smell or taste.


----------



## topcat (Oct 27, 2018)

Nirvana Bubbleicious grew well and smelled good, until it stopped, right in it's tracks. Too leafy, harvested, sampled and didn't get high. The only plant I've grown that didn't get me high. A waste every way.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 27, 2018)

1 normal female out of a ten pack of dj short blueberry... the rest mutants without vigor.


----------



## booms111 (Oct 27, 2018)

These are all strains I ran entire packs of but I've had more then I can remember single duds out of hundreds of packs.

Green crack from sick meds was worst ever for me, purple crap I called it.
Chemdawg 4 from greenthumb was garbage. Low potency no flavor
East coast super sour diesel haze from connoisseur was bunk, grew like a monster but was shit
Golden Lemon from DNA, worst DNA strain with bad marks for exodus kush and kushberry also from them.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 27, 2018)

One breeder that has consistently NOT give me anything but wonky plants and runty growth is .....

Cali Connection ..... I avoid any strains .

Germed many ... got zero results.


----------



## chris42393 (Oct 27, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> 1 normal female out of a ten pack of dj short blueberry... the rest mutants without vigor.


Damn that sucks dude. Those seeds are expensive AF too. Did you finish her? If so, how was the high?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 27, 2018)

THSeeds Bubblegum was pure crap. It produced a ton of mediocre bud with no flavor. With shipping from the tude it was probably $100 + for a ten pack.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 27, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Been here on RIU for a bit and been green growing for years but I thought generating a thread of the SHIT STRAINS each of you growers have encountered..... thanks @pop22 for the idea.
> 
> Each grower have constantly stated the strains they love , but what about the over hyped , shit breeding , lousy performance and less than stellar stuff ? .... Breeding has hit highs and lows over the decades , reach out and tell us about your experiences. No matter sativas , hybrids or Indy , you tell us.
> 
> ...


add barney liberty haze and lemon amnesia, herm and mutant...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 27, 2018)

Barney's farm amnesia lemon. Pop'd 2 out of 10. Two different phenos.
Both blah.
Little to no trich coverage.
Generic weed smell(bullshit terps/terpless?)
big pheno yeilded great big fluffy nugs of bullshit.
stoney high with a short shelflife.
Debating on if I should run the rest of the 9 beans left.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> There are plenty of growers pop some beans based on reviews , chatter and such.
> Just your own personal opinions on the cuts you really *DID NOT LIKE. *


Pineapple Slick auto, original sensible seed company... Bought 5 got 2 free... Put em in root cubes and they never popped... Got the run around from them... Out of the 15 seeds i got 3 went the distance... The skunk auto is some fire though... On my last jar of it now!!! I will never order from them again!!!


----------



## Southerner (Oct 27, 2018)

Dying Breed and their Orange Drank F2s. Hard hermis, although I will say there was one that had some very citrusy terps. I got the pack for 80$ so I didn’t feel too bad, but it sucks for the people who paid 250$+ when they came out. 

As far as cuts, I think Blue Dream has always been shitty. I know it’s a bit of a meme to hate on now, but I hated it even when popular several years ago.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 27, 2018)

Yeah Barney ... no words 

Their G13 was a tosser


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 27, 2018)

Anybody pop KCbrains and their gear ? ..... 
heard sad things


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 27, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yeah Barney ... no words
> 
> Their G13 was a tosser


dr, green thumb in Canada in the only person that has the real g13.I just orderd some g13 and some aotoes from him.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 27, 2018)

Herijuana. And all her kin.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 27, 2018)

Southerner said:


> Dying Breed and their Orange Drank F2s. Hard hermis, although I will say there was one that had some very citrusy terps. I got the pack for 80$ so I didn’t feel too bad, but it sucks for the people who paid 250$+ when they came out.
> 
> As far as cuts, I think Blue Dream has always been shitty. I know it’s a bit of a meme to hate on now, but I hated it even when popular several years ago.


I felt that way about BD.. then had a couple BD xs from Bodhi.. straight blueberry fire.. more blueberry than the blueberry


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 27, 2018)

The last getaway mountain beans AFGHAN I got from him the last time was shit pot and the biggest plants I ever grew and was weak as hell but looked good in a bag.NOT ONE plant out of at least 40 I grew outdoors there was not no afghan in it and that is what I orderd.THE first year I grew his afghan it was good but the last was the worst pot I ever grew but one plant I got 8 pounds and 8 onces off the biggest one the reast of the plants was over 4 pounds each.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 27, 2018)

he no longer sells afghan on his web site.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 27, 2018)

THSeeds, World of Seeds, and Greenhouse seeds


----------



## Coloradoclear (Oct 27, 2018)

Barney's farm candy Kush . . . Under whelming for sure . . . Got peyote cookies in the drawer, wonder if that is a waste of time


----------



## indicas4me (Oct 27, 2018)

Dinafem critical 2.0 was pretty good indoors but hermied a little late in budding.Had a couple clones leftover and put them outdoors and what a waste that was.The 2.0 was suppose to make it more mold resistant,what a sham it was the worse outdoor strain I ever seen.


----------



## indicas4me (Oct 27, 2018)

I did a Royal Queen candy Kush freebie outdoors,wasnt bad at all but late/long flowerer considering it is listed as a fast strain.



Coloradoclear said:


> Barney's farm candy Kush . . . Under whelming for sure . . . Got peyote cookies in the drawer, wonder if that is a waste of time


----------



## indicas4me (Oct 27, 2018)

By the way second worse outdoor strain I ever seen was AK48 by Nirvana.


----------



## dabby duck (Oct 27, 2018)

Og kush - bagseed
Chemdawg - bagseed
Cookies - bagseed
Cinderella99 -bagseed
Blueberry - hermie prone parents
G13 - govy weed


What did I miss


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 27, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Barney's farm amnesia lemon. Pop'd 2 out of 10. Two different phenos.
> Both blah.
> Little to no trich coverage.
> Generic weed smell(bullshit terps/terpless?)
> ...


Feed the bird!!! This is total bullshit!! Cant even gift it unless you hate this person lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 27, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Feed the bird!!! This is total bullshit!! Cant even gift it unless you hate this person lol


lmaoooo.Exactly! Too bad I don't know any growers I dislike!


----------



## bigseandd (Oct 27, 2018)

G13 labs pineapple express. Great yeild. Didn't taste like anything. Poor high. Smell was poor.

Samsara green love potion. Big yeilds of terrible bud.

Serious chronic. Again big yeild of crap.(didn't expect great things but not as poor as it was)

Triangle kush cookies. Very leafy. Odd taste and smell not in a good way.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 27, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I felt that way about BD.. then had a couple BD xs from Bodhi.. straight blueberry fire.. more blueberry than the blueberry


That’s cuz the SC Blue Dream cut >>> most of what’s called Blue Dream. I can understand if BD isn’t someone’s personal favorite, but the Santa Cruz cut is pretty amazing.


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 28, 2018)

Stay far away from Alphakronik genetics, especially their Gobbstopper, and River City Purps. 
I planted 20 Gobbstopper seeds and none of them broke ground. Such a massive disappointment. 
I also planted 10 of the River City Purps, and 9 of them popped, so it was a promising start. Unfortunately, once they got further into veg it became apparent that their genetics were subpar. Only one of those plant survived and I'm not expecting much from it.


----------



## mackdx (Oct 28, 2018)

Barney's violator kush. Got suckered in by the description. Never again


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> That’s cuz the SC Blue Dream cut >>> most of what’s called Blue Dream. I can understand if BD isn’t someone’s personal favorite, but the Santa Cruz cut is pretty amazing.


you realize its been in seed form since Blue Grass Seed co days, right? Blue dream was killin it 5 yrs ago, now, not so much. Look up the strain Blue Hen, lol. Wonder if that's where their cut come from?

Anything haze in it, automatically makes it chick weed, lol, for realz


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> THSeeds Bubblegum was pure crap. It produced a ton of mediocre bud with no flavor. With shipping from the tude it was probably $100 + for a ten pack.


Agreed..the smell was nice in flowering but after a cure the smoke was average to poor


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 28, 2018)

chris42393 said:


> Damn that sucks dude. Those seeds are expensive AF too. Did you finish her? If so, how was the high?


Hard frost came early this year outdoors so my blueberry and lemon og kush were both turned into bubble hash. I think the 70 and 120 had the most heads. It was pulled a tad early so it has a bit of a heady feel but mostly just a hybrid effect with indica tendencies if that makes sense. 
I loved the look of the one normal female I got so I would be willing to find another and grow her to finish. But I love blueberry. Cheers happy growing


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 28, 2018)

So has anyone had a good experience with g13 pineapple express? lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 28, 2018)

booms111 said:


> These are all strains I ran entire packs of but I've had more then I can remember single duds out of hundreds of packs.
> 
> Green crack from sick meds was worst ever for me, purple crap I called it.
> Chemdawg 4 from greenthumb was garbage. Low potency no flavor
> ...


I grew that golden lemon too, it sucked, barely any flavor and it hermied easily.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 28, 2018)

Hurts my feelings to know I have a pack of golden lemons


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you realize its been in seed form since Blue Grass Seed co days, right? Blue dream was killin it 5 yrs ago, now, not so much. Look up the strain Blue Hen, lol. Wonder if that's where their cut come from?
> 
> Anything haze in it, automatically makes it chick weed, lol, for realz


idk.. Ive had a couple real nice hazes.. Golden Haze - Devils Harvest is the cats pajamas


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> So has anyone had a good experience with g13 pineapple express? lol


Sort of. I got + yields of pretty buds in around 9 weeks. It's been years ago. The smoke was B. None of them remotely smelled of anything of fruit, just a non offensive bland flavor. I bartered it all away to get the back deck rebuilt and stained. Called it Fast Franklin, or Money Maker....not sure which, but definitely didn't call it pineapple express.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> idk.. Ive had a couple real nice hazes.. Golden Haze - Devils Harvest is the cats pajamas


I had the Strawberry Diesel from Devil’s Harvest, and despite rumors to the contrary it seemed rpetty darn legit to me. In fact, of all the Strawberry Cough crosses I have tasted, which is just a few, it was the strawberriest, and it was dieselly, too. And it grew and yielded better than just about anything I have run. I had the original Strawberry Cough back in the early-ish 2000s and it was pretty amazing, nothing else comes close, for that taste.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Oct 28, 2018)

Ceres seeds fruity thai was absolute shit.
Beanhoarder fruity juice x c99 as well as thseeds bubblegum were tasteless, scentless low grade buzz strains that were as awesome as a giant bag of dicks.

Cannaventure pure raspberry kush was ultra low yielding, leafy buds which smelled jack like raspberry.


----------



## pop22 (Oct 29, 2018)

I've grown KC Mango and KC White. No complaints, good big plants, great bud and mango was stinky!




Budzbuddha said:


> Anybody pop KCbrains and their gear ? .....
> heard sad things


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Pineapple Slick auto, original sensible seed company... Bought 5 got 2 free... Put em in root cubes and they never popped... Got the run around from them... Out of the 15 seeds i got 3 went the distance... The skunk auto is some fire though... On my last jar of it now!!! I will never order from them again!!!


----------



## bigseandd (Oct 29, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> THSeeds, World of Seeds, and Greenhouse seeds


I agree with this but I got really lucky with a greenhouse king Kush pheno. It was cheap so i bought a pack to fill an order. Only one out of 5 was any good but the one was great. Smelled and tasted really strong like tangerines. I lost it a while ago and bought some more trying to find it again. Everything was total crap so I gave up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4223750


@Budzbuddha you remember that grow, everything was all bad til I got the qb, right? On another note ossc has the best deals on bulk seeds i have seen anywhere... Its hard to not buy anything from them...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 29, 2018)

Another tosser piece of shit ..... 

Samsara Crazy Miss Hyde 

Samsara NL is legit but .... this hybrid is something I will not try again. I popped a 3 pack and 2 stunted and this one took off like a sequoia ! I ran up 16 weeks before body slamming into a dumpster. 

Growth was fine up to week 5 setting up its structure but when I flipped lt stretched , stretched and stretched until it stayed at this height for 8 weeks. It began bud set and basically quit. Even with a force flower drop in light schedule did nada. It stopped growing and just stay as is . It was a healthy green plant but did nothing for weeks. Got really pissed with it and grabbed it by its stalk , helicopter spin into side of dumpster. 

Just the height alone it would probably be a better outdoor suited as they “ said “ it could possibly yield up to 30 ounces ....... yeah right. 

Ultraviolet was another bust .... 4 seeds grew 10 “ inch plants that sexed early and froze up. 
Dark flowers ... mold prone.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 29, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> So has anyone had a good experience with g13 pineapple express? lol


Very big yield , but potency very low , i was growing it only to make hash because i love her hash


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 29, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> So has anyone had a good experience with g13 pineapple express? lol


My HSO green crack was exceptional.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 29, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another tosser piece of shit .....
> 
> Samsara Crazy Miss Hyde
> 
> ...


Lol, love it!!! I've had a few body slams & helicopter spins into the side of the trash bin also.. im dying laughing right now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I felt that way about BD.. then had a couple BD xs from Bodhi.. straight blueberry fire.. more blueberry than the blueberry


The closest I've had to my old 2002 dutch passion/dj short blueberry was a pheno from my miyagi cross which is a cross of a blue dream cross! critical sensi star x Buddha's dream. Unfortunately I didn't know just how much berry flavor would come out during the cure so I didn't try keeping a clone. I put it in the jar with a haze smell to it much like blue dream but after a few weeks in the jar I opened it to a overwhelmingly strong blueberry smell and flavor. 

I still plan on popping more of the beans in the future if they'll pop, made them in 2013, and look for another blueberry leaner. The cross throws out some gems but the critical sensi star side puts out a lot of mediocre phenos because the critical+ genes I'm guessing.


----------



## trublueohio (Oct 29, 2018)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Ceres seeds fruity thai was absolute shit.
> Beanhoarder fruity juice x c99 as well as thseeds bubblegum were tasteless, scentless low grade buzz strains that were as awesome as a giant bag of dicks.
> 
> Cannaventure pure raspberry kush was ultra low yielding, leafy buds which smelled jack like raspberry.


I dunno man on raspberry kush I ran the whole pack not a lot of yield but I have found some purple pinkish raspberry goodness out of my pack.


----------



## lilroach (Oct 30, 2018)

Blue Dream has been my and my customer's favorite. I think there's been a lot of BD posers out there. My cut came about 7 years ago.

Matero Blue......big yielder.......so-so weed.

C99 was disappointing.

I didn't like growing Headband.

For me, pure sats are over-rated.....16 weeks, so-so yield, and the high is an acquired taste. I know some people like it.


----------



## casperd (Oct 30, 2018)

pop22 said:


> I've grown KC Mango and KC White. No complaints, good big plants, great bud and mango was stinky!


how loud was the mango and did it have any mango taste or smell at all ?


----------



## pop22 (Oct 30, 2018)

Smelled like a skunk pissed on a mango lol! It was moderately stinky. It did have a pleasant fruity taste hard to describe It had a good kick to it also, very stoney



casperd said:


> how loud was the mango and did it have any mango taste or smell at all ?


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 30, 2018)

I agree bodhis blue dream crosses are terp heavy, especially blue sunshine. 

I had some super lemon haze that went into the jar super hazey but with a couple weeks cure is more of a sweet lemon no haze smell now. 

Great responses in this thread


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Oct 30, 2018)

No doubt the prk is pretty, but pretty dont get me high.

Also, when you can measure a 6 month old plants yield in grams, it's shitty.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2018)

GranolaCornhola said:


> View attachment 4224553
> 
> No doubt the prk is pretty, but pretty dont get me high.
> 
> Also, when you can measure a 6 month old plants yield in grams, it's shitty.


Rusty @ cannaventure has replaced packs of that batch.


----------



## antonioverde (Nov 1, 2018)

Tstat said:


> GG4 from Tony Tortured Beans (or what ever he calls his shit). Popped a pack, all hermied and grew stupid looking, tiny buds. Buds grew out of leaves and shit. Terrible. It did lead me to try some Bodhi, and I’m not looking back, lol.
> I was also,jazzed for the Fruity Pebbles OG, can’t remember the breeder. It wasn’t a mess like the GG, but I just cut down the last of it and won’t grow it again. It doesn’t finish, has no smell or taste.


I guess the nearly thousand page thread documenting six years of development with hundreds of growers around the world with thousands of pics and indepent reviews and growers like rb26 running her commercially for cannacruz while getting top shelf prices in Cali is fake news.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 2, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> I guess the nearly thousand page thread...


Figures you gravitated to this thread, lol!


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Nov 5, 2018)

Blue Treat from JOTI was complete garbage, no flavor, smell, bland buzz and the leafiest shit I have ever seen. That's the only gear I have ran that I thought was a complete waste of time and space.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 5, 2018)

Every single thing from Barney's was garbage for me.


----------



## althor (Nov 5, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Every single thing from Barney's was garbage for me.


Tangerine Dream by Barney was the worst strain I have ever grown. It made regular Mexican look like dank. It was terrible.

I got a pheno from Liberty Haze that was fire, but the other 3 I grew out was pretty much average at best.

Red Dragon was OK, nothing to write home about.

Basically Barney's Farm is a crap company living on a name that was established by bribing judges at cannabis shows.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 5, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Every single thing from Barney's was garbage for me.


In my very first grow journal - I did a big 12/12 from seed from experiment and I used a bunch of strains. It was the 1st grow I had done since the 90's. Among many others, I had the following Barney's gear:

Tangerine Dream
Top Dawg
G13 Haze
Chronic Thunder - Chronix X x Alaskan Thunder
Red Dragon - Himalayan Kush x Utopia Haze
Critical Kush - Critical Mass x OG Kush
Blue Cheese

Each and every one of them looked like the same bunk ass male might have been used. They were hard to trim cause the bud development was so terrible. Leafy as hell. None of them had any character. It was so disappointing cause bag seed back in the 90's was better than this crap.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 5, 2018)

Yep ... I got that 5 pack of tang Dream and was very pissed at the result .

It started looking pretty good except I got asymmetrical growth ( half size branching ) one one side compared to other. Buds were ugly . 

Blazed one .... got that look of WTF. 
Horrible dull citrus taste. And you are absolutely right about street swag tasting better than that shit.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 5, 2018)

AFGHAN from getaway mountain.it never had no afghan in them last beans I got from him.I grew out a shit load of them and they was probley 90 percent situva,but I got to say it was dam good pot and the biggest plant was 8 pounds and 8 onces dryed weight.it made me money BUT IT WAS NOT WHAT I HAD PAYED FOR.I guess that's why he NO LONGER sells afgain beans.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> AFGHAN from getaway mountain.it never had no afghan in them last beans I got from him.I grew out a shit load of them and they was probley 90 percent situva,but I got to say it was dam good pot and the biggest plant was 8 pounds and 8 onces dryed weight.it made me money BUT IT WAS NOT WHAT I HAD PAYED FOR.I guess that's why he NO LONGER sells afgain beans.


I hope they didn't sell early afghan, lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 6, 2018)

Every auto I've ever ran has been disappointing to me, I always feel I could have done better 12/12 from seed with the photo version and saved all those watt hours too, they have all done poor on leaf to calyx ratio, some swear by them, but they just aren't my game


----------



## tstick (Nov 6, 2018)

Most everything I have purchased from TGA Subcool has been disappointing. I gave up on them awhile ago.


----------



## pollen205 (Nov 6, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> THSeeds, World of Seeds, and Greenhouse seeds


Fuckin shit world of seed... 
This is my second grow in life and growing afghan kush special from the... The first time 0 buzz same strain... 

What do you guys think about Dna genetics la confedational??


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Nov 6, 2018)

bulldog seeds strawberry ice. No strawberry, no ice, lots of super leafy airy buds with no smell whatsoever.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 6, 2018)

pollen205 said:


> Fuckin shit world of seed...
> This is my second grow in life and growing afghan kush special from the... The first time 0 buzz same strain...
> 
> What do you guys think about Dna genetics la confedational??


DNA has some good stuff, LA Conf is known to be a slow vegging strain though. The real clone only strain is super dank and tasty though.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 6, 2018)

tstick said:


> Most everything I have purchased from TGA Subcool has been disappointing. I gave up on them awhile ago.


My friend sold me some cuts of TGA stuff and the Space dawg was pretty nice, but the Qush was fuckin wack trainwreck terps and smelled nothing like bubba kush.


----------



## redzi (Nov 23, 2018)

Dr. Greenthumb a.k.a. Dr. Greedthumb... if there is a strain that everyone has to have like C99 a few years ago he will slap something together and not even worry about the quality much less if it will even pop. He has thrown enough money to High Times (the whores they are) and free testers beans that he has a very thin but dedicated following.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 23, 2018)

Jack straw from homegrown natural wonders good strain but not for me


----------



## dangledo (Nov 23, 2018)

Thseeds kushage, sage, and bubblegum all grown at once. Swear they were all identical feminized garbage. Not one male and hardly any difference in phenos. structure, smell and high. straight Boo boo


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 23, 2018)

Airborne G13 x Genius from Mr. Soul smelled super loud and amazing in flower. Yielded huge sense solid bugs covered in trichs. Absolutely zero taste. And the high lasted about 15 mins. And I think that was just bc of lack of oxygen, from smoking. He told me originally all phenos should be done by day 58. First run I cut it at 60 days. Was about 15% amber and almost all the rest were cloudy/milky that's the 15 minute high. So i thought maybe grower error early chop. So I flowered a clone of the same pheno as well as a different pheno took them both to 71 days. Same dull 15 minute high. The two were plants were so loud. After feeding and moving them about. I drive 35 mins home. And my ol lady said I smelled like horrible skunk puss and body odor. They smelled amazing. But zero taste n nose. A complete disappointment.


----------



## Topo (Nov 23, 2018)

topcat said:


> Nirvana Bubbleicious grew well and smelled good, until it stopped, right in it's tracks. Too leafy, harvested, sampled and didn't get high. The only plant I've grown that didn't get me high. A waste every way.


Same happened to me. The high was weaksauce. It looked great, smelled great, grew great. Bag appeal was awesome. No kick to it whatsoever...


----------



## Topo (Nov 23, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> So has anyone had a good experience with g13 pineapple express? lol


Not me. Good yield, poor potency.


----------



## Topo (Nov 23, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yep ... I got that 5 pack of tang Dream and was very pissed at the result .
> 
> It started looking pretty good except I got asymmetrical growth ( half size branching ) one one side compared to other. Buds were ugly .
> 
> ...


I too got shit results from TG. No more Barney for this old grower...


----------



## casperd (Nov 23, 2018)

what do people think of mephesto genetics i just got the sour livers/ forum stomper/ strawberry nuggets. still want the chem and sodk but was sold out herd nothing but praise im looking for some stinkers ?


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 23, 2018)

HSO Truthband was super disappointing. Big solid buds, but 0 frost and super low potency. 
Best plant I ever had actually was a super lemon haze from Greenhouse, ran it for years. 
Now I am running just America breeders. Euro breeders have been left in the dust.


----------



## Og grumble (Nov 23, 2018)

Autoflowers are trash. At least ime


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 23, 2018)

casperd said:


> what do people think of mephesto genetics i just got the sour livers/ forum stomper/ strawberry nuggets. still want the chem and sodk but was sold out herd nothing but praise im looking for some stinkers ?


I ran the sour stomper outside last summer and it was pretty beautiful, grapey and covered in crystals... I had too much nitrogen so the buds were a bit elongated, dank as f none the less


----------



## TheGreenStash (Nov 24, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> One breeder that has consistently NOT give me anything but wonky plants and runty growth is .....
> 
> Cali Connection ..... I avoid any strains .
> 
> Germed many ... got zero results.


sounds like you need to give our seeds a run.


----------



## TheGreenStash (Nov 24, 2018)

got Cake?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Sort of. I got + yields of pretty buds in around 9 weeks. It's been years ago. The smoke was B. None of them remotely smelled of anything of fruit, just a non offensive bland flavor. I bartered it all away to get the back deck rebuilt and stained. Called it Fast Franklin, or Money Maker....not sure which, but definitely didn't call it pineapple express.


i bought G13 labs Pineapple express when it first came out on attitude like 13ish years ago. It was absolute killer. greasy oily pineapple smell. trim a qp in 20 minutes. all calyx. ran it for 10 years, everybody's favorite and Ive ran some serious dank. I was baaaaaaaaaad seedaholic and tried hundreds. Pexpress was still on top. not buzz wise, but looks, smell, and overall. daytime smoke... I had cookies, zkittles, sin mints and everybody still wanted pineapple. I also ran pineapple express 2, looked very similar but not as oily. perhaps they lost originals and tried recreating it.

my all time biggest dissapointment was Gage green... majority bunk. i spent a few grand on limited edition, not one keeper. mutants galore.

G13 double black was awesome too. all 6 phenos near identical. terps only difference. Black licorice anise with raspberryish smell. super quick ike 6 weeksflower. bushy plants. I highly recommend!!!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 24, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> DNA has some good stuff, LA Conf is known to be a slow vegging strain though. The real clone only strain is super dank and tasty though.


ran la con for a couple years. lemony mushroomy funk. so slow i killed it. i hated how slow it was. slowest strain I ever ran, and I run some 100% indicas


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 24, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> My friend sold me some cuts of TGA stuff and the Space dawg was pretty nice, but the Qush was fuckin wack trainwreck terps and smelled nothing like bubba kush.


Spacedawg had some killer phenoes. I had a grapy all calyx one that was like grape fizz candy. I run a ton of grape, and never had a fizzy grape like that one... Ive run just about every subcool strain until last couple years.....

there is some flavor to be found. Space candy was fucking amazing terps. querkle was weird but awesome. i had a cocktail pheno of jillybean, sunkist orange peel body odor pheno of agent orange, 

I ran locomotion, cuvee, dairy queen, the flav, plushberry, ace of spades, deep purple, jack skellington, killer grape, cherrygasm, killer queen, and I have grape lime ricky, ripped bubba, sangria, afgoo overdrive, qrazy train, all on deck waiting for their time in the sun.

biggest disaapointment was deep purple.

I used to be close with sub, and was a tester for him since overgrow, and breedbay days. back when it was just a couple of us, Ocanabis etc. dude is a fucking loser. I have no idea why Norstar/joel is even doing business with him. shady as fuck. Dioxide, sunycheba,HNW, just about everyone he works with he pisses off or fucks over.

I swear he doesnt keep the same males in rotation. I think he just picks a new one each major breeding project. If it wasnt for Norstar and Badger he would be fucked.

I have grown out many strains from different generations and they are not similar. new males me thinks... Space dude, probably isnt even more than 3 months old.

rant over. I still run the gear though because I like recessive gentics and the flavor is there.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 24, 2018)

Samsara is another hit or miss .... mostly miss.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 24, 2018)

Barney's "Tangerine Dream" was a total bust for me many yrs ago. Grew tall and lankey -completely out of control. Chopped it before I hit 2nd week of flower. Zero smells from it.

My current FLOP is Seedsman "California Orange" Fem. Zero smell, frost, or appeal at week 7 or so. If it were in anything bigger than the 24 oz solo cup its in, it would have been tossed already.


----------



## lilroach (Nov 28, 2018)

Good thread.

I'm glad I read through it, as I had Tangerine Dream on my wish list. Thanks for the heads-up. 

Long ago when I first started growing I grew G13's Pineapple Express....and did so for about a year. Beautiful plant, amazing buds, and at the time I didn't know how so-so the weed was until I started growing other strains.

Thankfully, I've been swapping clones with others and the nice part of that is I get to see someone else's finished product and reviews from growers I respect. It was only a few months ago I decided to start some seeds again after a 4-5 year break. Compared to clones......man seeds take so damn long.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 28, 2018)

TheGreenStash said:


> got Cake?


wished Id gotten the cake and pinky's cupcakes instead of hulk boogers and Elmers glue v2 in the sample pack. I may be back.


----------



## 19thgrn (Nov 28, 2018)

Crockett strawberry banana...all 4 plants were exactly the same. Leafy buds with no frost and no smell.


----------



## casperd (Nov 28, 2018)

pop22 said:


> I've grown KC Mango and KC White. No complaints, good big plants, great bud and mango was stinky!


were they fem seeds i want the mango


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 29, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> So has anyone had a good experience with g13 pineapple express? lol


I use to run it for years the thing about it is only gets good if you cure it for like 2 months then gets really good flavor and potency wise lol


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 29, 2018)

Coalcat said:


> HSO Truthband was super disappointing. Big solid buds, but 0 frost and super low potency.
> Best plant I ever had actually was a super lemon haze from Greenhouse, ran it for years.
> Now I am running just America breeders. Euro breeders have been left in the dust.


I actually was happy with a single 707 truthband a while back. I don't think I even would have chose it but it was a freebie that cracked in transit and somehow was still viable. Great frost and very unique terps, nice euphoric buzz, not too potent though. 
I believe I was told that it is a strain bred by mandelbrot of emerald triangle, if my memory serves correct.

I found a greenhouse SLH that was kickass too but I got really sick of it. Still have the rest of the pack if I get the itch someday.

If you enjoyed SLH, the sour tangie regs I just ran from crockett had a very similar terp profile while flowering but the finished product is better than slh IMO. I'm not huge on fruity smells/tastes but the sweet and sour fruitiness it gives off is quite good- I love ECSD so maybe that's what does it. Tight frosty buds too just prepare for ultra stretch.

Oh yeah, I'm supposed to point out shit beans in this thread eh?

I've been choosing wisely recently but when I think back a little bit...

Sweet tooth by barney's was a hit or miss. Found one that was decent but the others were such garbage. Bad ratio.

Blue dream by HSO sure seemed like a haze crossed with a blueberry, plenty of frost but not very good bag appeal. Lots of variation. Nowhere close to the clone only but that's to be expected. I enjoy the clone only but I basically hated every HSO BD that presented for me.

Pre98 bubba kush from cali connection was potent but the smell/flavor was unappealing.

GSC from cali connection was hit or miss. I found an OK citrus pheno but didn't like it enough to keep and one of the other phenos might be the absolute worst plant that has ever appeared in my garden. 0 frost, and smelled of stinky cheese in the worst way imaginable.

I still have an old pack of chem 4 from swerve that I don't see myself getting into based on the other two experiences.

On a positive note LSD from barney wasn't bad, but not a keeper. And desert diesel from HSO wasn't too bad either. I'm running dynamite diesel from Greenpoint now and it's smelling awesome!


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 29, 2018)

Jdubb203 said:


> I use to run it for years the thing about it is only gets good if you cure it for like 2 months then gets really good flavor and potency wise lol


That doesn't sound good haha. I think I have some of those from freebies when I used to order from the tude.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Nov 29, 2018)

Med mans Special Kush was a total waste of space and resources, absolutely nothing special about it.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 29, 2018)

Greenpoint hickock haze. 400% stretch terrible bud density however a redeeming smoke value.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I hope they didn't sell early afghan, lol


no he don't sell early afghan.i made lots of fem beans of that so I am the one calling it early afghan.i do not sell seeds but I DO GIVE AWAY SEEDS TO most people that wount them.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Coalcat said:


> HSO Truthband was super disappointing. Big solid buds, but 0 frost and super low potency.
> Best plant I ever had actually was a super lemon haze from Greenhouse, ran it for years.
> Now I am running just America breeders. Euro breeders have been left in the dust.


Uh oh, did the HSO beans come in a fancy wooden and inscribed box: sealed shut w/a glue gun?.


----------



## newguy123 (Nov 30, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> add barney liberty haze and lemon amnesia, herm and mutant...


I got a Liberty haze freebie that I grew alongside HSO's OG Kush and Female seeds Grapefruit.
Got 11 oz , 3oz and 1 oz respectively.

Liberty haze was a beast of a plant and stole all the space.
Gave a great sativa high with strong pine taste. Loved it


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 1, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Uh oh, did the HSO beans come in a fancy wooden and inscribed box: sealed shut w/a glue gun?.


 ... I smoked the wood instead


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 1, 2018)

19thgrn said:


> Crockett strawberry banana...all 4 plants were exactly the same. Leafy buds with no frost and no smell.


Damn that sucks. I’ve smoked strawberry banana and it was fucking potent. Smelled delicious too. Must be real hit or miss.


----------



## DrGrinspoon1010 (Dec 1, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Been here on RIU for a bit and been green growing for years but I thought generating a thread of the SHIT STRAINS each of you growers have encountered..... thanks @pop22 for the idea.
> 
> Each grower have constantly stated the strains they love , but what about the over hyped , shit breeding , lousy performance and less than stellar stuff ? .... Breeding has hit highs and lows over the decades , reach out and tell us about your experiences. No matter sativas , hybrids or Indy , you tell us.
> 
> ...


Tangerine dream was possibly the worst I have ever grown,,


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 2, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I gotta say.. I also had horrible luck with his gear, i didn't get hermies but the finished product wasn't that great and the yield was low. I have a legit GG4 cut now and it's nothing like the BX I ran from tony, not even close.


Tough rips. I usually get better than a lb per plant. Statistics what can you do.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 2, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I gotta say.. I also had horrible luck with his gear


And he’s a douchebag.


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 2, 2018)

Tstat said:


> And he’s a douchebag.


Don't call people names because you don't like it when you get called names.


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 2, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I've gotten excellent yields with other genetics, as much as 6lbs 9oz from a 4x8, maybe I just had bad luck..


Statistics. Seeds are a numbers game. Take Amos for example, he popped like 4 seeds and declared the line shit. Then you have hundreds of growers showing bad ass plants from around the world.
Once you start inbreeding traits start segregating as opposed to more heterozygous f1s that 99% of breeders make in their one off "strains" they never even have any documentation of their mothers or breeding plans they just show up with beans. It really isnt work to cross two winner clones.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't like running seeds much anymore, It's like playing the Lotto. Most are hyped up bunk and a waste of time and space. Currently running some of Oni's gear and will be chopping 3 different strains with 3 different phenotype's of each this Tues and will be repeating the process 5 more times over the next few months. I'm sure we'll be tossing quite a few clones into the compost bin as well. Also have a Black D.O.G by HSO on a whim with a free seed, not holding my breath but it's looking good at week 5 of flower.
A couple seeds I did get lucky with over the last 8 years; Black Russian by Delicious Seeds, found a keeper that we kept in rotation for a couple years. TGA's Ace of Spades was one of my all time favorites.. Still kicking myself in the ass for letting that one go. Most recent, RareDankness Ghost Train Haze 1.. A few friends and myself are really liking this one and it will remain in the stable for a while. I definitely prefer proven cuts over the searching and hunting game...lol I'm getting to old for this shit and don't have the time.
I forgot to add the shit beans,
HSO BD
Anything from Barneys or I should say everything I touched from Barneys,
Elev8 was complete Bunk except for one BlackBerry Dream
AMS's Borderliner Extreme and Chronic all bottom to mid shelf
G13's Midnite and a few others I can't recall.
Fucking list is getting too long... lol fuck beans anymore!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Statistics. Seeds are a numbers game. Take Amos for example, he popped like 4 seeds and declared the line shit. .


C'mon, Tony. Tell the truth. A lot of people were there.


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 3, 2018)

People have no problem trolling and talking shit then get offended when others speak up. Sensitive thugs... Yall need more hugs... Like Jay Z said. Try to find more examples of me talking shit... You won't because I don't.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> People have no problem trolling and talking shit then get offended when others speak up. Sensitive thugs... Yall need more hugs... Like Jay Z said. Try to find more examples of me talking shit... You won't because I don't.


lol...go back a couple posts.

BTW - have you heard of that bomb new strain Copper Tony ?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 3, 2018)

Am thankful this thread exists(scratched Cali Connection off my list!), cuz' picking strains/breeders is becoming more difficult as their numbers increase.
Has anyone had a poor experience w/Reserva Privada?.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 3, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Am thankful this thread exists(scratched Cali Connection off my list!), cuz' picking strains/breeders is becoming more difficult as their numbers increase.
> Has anyone had a poor experience w/Reserva Privada?.


Got some hermie with dna limited editon fem, but kandy kush by R.p. was one of my favorite for years


----------



## tstick (Dec 4, 2018)

Seriously...UNLESS you know the seed source, _personally_, I would be very cautious these days about believing _anything_ when it comes to seeds. The problem is..._trust_. All seeds look pretty much the same so there is no way to visually tell anything. The only way is to pop them and see what comes up. Breeders can say anything they want when it comes to describing their seeds. Who can dispute it until after the plants flower and start to smell (or not)? So if you see a picture of a frosty nug and a delicious description of the smell and flavor, all you can do is HOPE to get something as-described.

I asked the same question many years ago. "What's to stop anyone from taking a jar of mystery seeds and calling them something like, "Deep Purple, Strawberry ChemCream OG"? and posting a picture of a gorgeous bud that goes along with the description? Then, you buy a pack, pop them and flower them and they turn out to be nothing like the description? So then what? You call up the company to complain and they tell you "Grower Error". What recourse do you have other than to give a negative review? And even if you do, they will have sold a shit-ton of seeds already...made their stab at the quick money and then bounced or renamed their company. Too many situations like this to name, I would guess.


----------



## DangerDavez (Dec 4, 2018)

tstick said:


> Seriously...UNLESS you know the seed source, _personally_, I would be very cautious these days about believing _anything_ when it comes to seeds. The problem is..._trust_. All seeds look pretty much the same so there is no way to visually tell anything. The only way is to pop them and see what comes up. Breeders can say anything they want when it comes to describing their seeds. Who can dispute it until after the plants flower and start to smell (or not)? So if you see a picture of a frosty nug and a delicious description of the smell and flavor, all you can do is HOPE to get something as-described.
> 
> I asked the same question many years ago. "What's to stop anyone from taking a jar of mystery seeds and calling them something like, "Deep Purple, Strawberry ChemCream OG"? and posting a picture of a gorgeous bud that goes along with the description? Then, you buy a pack, pop them and flower them and they turn out to be nothing like the description? So then what? You call up the company to complain and they tell you "Grower Error". What recourse do you have other than to give a negative review? And even if you do, they will have sold a shit-ton of seeds already...made their stab at the quick money and then bounced or renamed their company. Too many situations like this to name, I would guess.


Good point. I bought some TGA gear from Hemp Depot and the Jack Skellington was a total bust. Seeds were old af and only 2 of the 11 popped. Both males... The other pack was a bit better with 5 of 7 making it but I've usually had 99 percent success rate in the past. Was very dissapointed but I'm not gonna blame TGA because I usually like his stuff. It was Hemp Depot with old stock that they were trying to clear out. Still, I usually have good experience with Hemp Depot . Just unfortunate that time.

BC Bud Depot on the other hand. STAY AWAY. They are known scammers. My Dad bought a pack of Jack Herer from the local store and not one seed popped. It may have been his first grow but he went 17 out of 18 on the other 3 packs he got. They even stole Joti's God Bud and submitted (and won) a Cannabis Cup with it.


----------



## tstick (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't get too upset if I get a plant that throws a 'nanner or two in late flower. After all, this wonderful plant has the incredible gift of pollinating itself when it has no other options for seed-making. I think it's like a fail-safe device. _No males? Oh, okay...I'll just produce pollen, myself. _It's a survival tactic that nature has built into the female plant. I wouldn't blame a deceptive breeder or grower error on that.

The problem is with the part of the cannabis community who portray themselves as brothers and sisters who are united by our common interest in marijuana....but then switch off the love to take your money any way they can get it through deception. It's like one of those cartoons with a little angel whispering into one ear that you should be good and do what's right....but, in the other ear, you have the little devil who is telling you to disregard what's right and deceive people. And, it's become so common for people to just not care about any of it. So when you pop some seeds that are portrayed to look, smell and taste like nectar from Heaven....but end up with a hemp plant....well....


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2018)

tstick said:


> It's like one of those cartoons with a little angel whispering into one ear that you should be good and do what's right....but, in the other ear, you have the little devil who is telling you to disregard what's right .


----------



## Booyah! (Dec 5, 2018)

The problem I have with modern breeders is many find late flower herms to be acceptable and they breed with popular cuts that are known to herm. To me it is totally unacceptable and reverses decades of work done to rid pure lines of this trait before breeding them to other varieties.


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 5, 2018)

tstick said:


> I don't get too upset if I get a plant that throws a 'nanner or two in late flower. After all, this wonderful plant has the incredible gift of pollinating itself when it has no other options for seed-making. I think it's like a fail-safe device. _No males? Oh, okay...I'll just produce pollen, myself. _It's a survival tactic that nature has built into the female plant. I wouldn't blame a deceptive breeder or grower error on that.
> 
> The problem is with the part of the cannabis community who portray themselves as brothers and sisters who are united by our common interest in marijuana....but then switch off the love to take your money any way they can get it through deception. It's like one of those cartoons with a little angel whispering into one ear that you should be good and do what's right....but, in the other ear, you have the little devil who is telling you to disregard what's right and deceive people. And, it's become so common for people to just not care about any of it. So when you pop some seeds that are portrayed to look, smell and taste like nectar from Heaven....but end up with a hemp plant....well....


That's just it, a lot of people don't understand that a female mj plant will put out a few "nanners" in LATE bloom as a means of trying to produce offspring by herself, and when they see that happen they start screaming "HERMI"!!


----------



## tstick (Dec 5, 2018)

Booyah! said:


> The problem I have with modern breeders is many find late flower herms to be acceptable and they breed with popular cuts that are known to herm. To me it is totally unacceptable and reverses decades of work done to rid pure lines of this trait before breeding them to other varieties.


I've been growing marijuana since 1975 and I have seen all kinds of landrace females throw 'nanners in late flower. If a cut that's prone to herm is popular, then the herm-factor must not be a big problem because, if it was, then it wouldn't be popular, right?.  I truly believe that the focus is too heavy on "perfect" females....because I've seen plenty of them, too, and, in every single example, it didn't make the quality of the flower better than examples that threw some 'nanners and ended up with a few seeds. 

If the choice is between plants that are delicious and stony and end up with a few seeds no matter what you do, and plants that are so-so, mediocre in taste and effect, but never throw a 'nanner and remain perfectly pure sinsemilla, then I'm going with the seeded choice every time.

And there are veteran growers who truly believe that allowing plants to do what nature intended them to do (males pollinating females and making seeds), produces better quality weed all-around. It's the yield that suffers....But, again, things like yield and pure-sinsemilla aspects shouldn't always be a priority for personal-use growers or "small batch" growers....in my opinion.


----------



## tstick (Dec 5, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> That's just it, a lot of people don't understand that a female mj plant will put out a few "nanners" in LATE bloom as a means of trying to produce offspring by herself, and when they see that happen they start screaming "HERMI"!!


Yes! That term gets misused all the time.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 5, 2018)

tstick said:


> I've been growing marijuana since 1975 and I have seen all kinds of landrace females throw 'nanners in late flower. If a cut that's prone to herm is popular, then the herm-factor must not be a big problem because, if it was, then it wouldn't be popular, right?.  I truly believe that the focus is too heavy on "perfect" females....because I've seen plenty of them, too, and, in every single example, it didn't make the quality of the flower better than examples that threw some 'nanners and ended up with a few seeds.
> 
> If the choice is between plants that are delicious and stony and end up with a few seeds no matter what you do, and plants that are so-so, mediocre in taste and effect, but never throw a 'nanner and remain perfectly pure sinsemilla, then I'm going with the seeded choice every time.
> 
> And there are veteran growers who truly believe that allowing plants to do what nature intended them to do (males pollinating females and making seeds), produces better quality weed all-around. It's the yield that suffers....But, again, things like yield and pure-sinsemilla aspects shouldn't always be a priority for personal-use growers or "small batch" growers....in my opinion.


Thank you sir


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

I was pretty new...it may have been grower error, but Honey Bananas from Elemental Seeds was a dumb fart joke. I heard their Fifth Element was fire, but HB was the least potent pot I have grown to date. It could have been my fault, but I had already produced some fairly amazing pot by then and it was just...weak.


----------



## Booyah! (Dec 5, 2018)

If she throws a nanner she's done in my garden. Intersexual traits will just get worse with each passing generation unless it's actively selected away from. I am amazed by the way marijuana tries to replicate itself too but only as an absolute last resort and certainly not the Apex of what that particular genepool is capable of expressing. 


tstick said:


> I've been growing marijuana since 1975 and I have seen all kinds of landrace females throw 'nanners in late flower. If a cut that's prone to herm is popular, then the herm-factor must not be a big problem because, if it was, then it wouldn't be popular, right?.  I truly believe that the focus is too heavy on "perfect" females....because I've seen plenty of them, too, and, in every single example, it didn't make the quality of the flower better than examples that threw some 'nanners and ended up with a few seeds.
> 
> If the choice is between plants that are delicious and stony and end up with a few seeds no matter what you do, and plants that are so-so, mediocre in taste and effect, but never throw a 'nanner and remain perfectly pure sinsemilla, then I'm going with the seeded choice every time.
> 
> And there are veteran growers who truly believe that allowing plants to do what nature intended them to do (males pollinating females and making seeds), produces better quality weed all-around. It's the yield that suffers....But, again, things like yield and pure-sinsemilla aspects shouldn't always be a priority for personal-use growers or "small batch" growers....in my opinion.


I really appreciate seeds, but seeds from a nanner are not the type of seeds I appreciate. I would understand if I was trying to refine a landrace genetic but even then the intersexual traits have got to be bred out of the genepool before that genetic should be allowed to play with others.

Regular bud bred right is absolutely amazing, tasty, healthy and potent I feel like if people weren't so afraid of males that weed would be developing a lot better. Using a brush females get loaded up exactly how you want without surprises. Win win with no heart aches.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 7, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Uh oh, did the HSO beans come in a fancy wooden and inscribed box: sealed shut w/a glue gun?.


Had an HSO purple trainwreck that came in this package. Rubbish!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> BTW - have you heard of that bomb new strain Copper Tony ?


I have! Got 1 out of 2 seedlings to sprout and stay alive. Both sprouted, one shriveled up and died 3 days after the cotys opened lol. Eviscerated the pellet, and the tap root was still white and growing. Didn't damp off, as I use a dropper to wet the pellets sides mainly.Just 1 drop on top of the pellet not near the stem. Almost took a pic before I plucked it, decided differently.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 7, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Am thankful this thread exists(scratched Cali Connection off my list!), cuz' picking strains/breeders is becoming more difficult as their numbers increase.
> Has anyone had a poor experience w/Reserva Privada?.


RP's new "Kosher Kush" is nothing at all like what it used to be. They just sell the name now. Their new Kosher Kush tosses balls and nanners like clockwork in weeks 4-6 in perfect conditions and it cant be cloned out. Buyer Beware.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 7, 2018)

tstick said:


> What's to stop anyone from taking a jar of mystery seeds and calling them something like, "Deep Purple, Strawberry ChemCream OG"?


Or Gorilla Bubble BX2, lol!


----------



## Tstat (Dec 7, 2018)

tstick said:


> What recourse do you have other than to give a negative review? And even if you do, they will have sold a shit-ton of seeds already...made their stab at the quick money and then bounced or renamed their company. Too many situations like this to name, I would guess.


I can name at least one!


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 7, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Or Gorilla Bubble BX2, lol!


Except there is five years of documentation of mothers, fathers, dev grows and test grows readily available for anyone to read on gorilla bubble and hundreds of independent grows as well.
How many breeders have that? Many consumers buy beans all the time because of a name of a parent and very few breeders have any documentaion of their lines other than a ig pic.

Get off my nuts when you cant keep your rez under 80 degrees and your room under 90 then wonder why your plants didnt come out llke hundreds of others.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I have! Got 1 out of 2 seedlings to sprout and stay alive. Both sprouted, one shriveled up and died 3 days after the cotys opened lol. Eviscerated the pellet, and the tap root was still white and growing. Didn't damp off, as I use a dropper to wet the pellets sides mainly.Just 1 drop on top of the pellet not near the stem. Almost took a pic before I plucked it, decided differently.


@antonioverde


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> RP's new "Kosher Kush" is nothing at all like what it used to be. They just sell the name now. Their new Kosher Kush tosses balls and nanners like clockwork in weeks 4-6 in perfect conditions and it cant be cloned out. Buyer Beware.


That sucks, I grew Kosher Kush fems maybe 6 years ago and it was dank as fuck...a super nice OG with killer flavor and a breeze to trim. 

Someone I follow on IG was recently complaining about RP/DNA Stuff saying the Kosher was really fruity smelling.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 7, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> That sucks, I grew Kosher Kush fems maybe 6 years ago and it was dank as fuck...a super nice OG with killer flavor and a breeze to trim.
> 
> Someone I follow on IG was recently complaining about RP/DNA Stuff saying the Kosher was really fruity smelling.


I had grown it about 6 yrs ago myself (kept a momma for 2 yrs) and experienced the same as you. Super frosty, flavorful and dank as fuk. The new batch grows huge, but lacks flavor and terps (along with uncontrollable intersex issues). It was a totally different weed all together.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 7, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Get off my nuts


Again with genitals, Tony?


----------



## A casual grower (Dec 10, 2018)

Barneys farm is shit. Their tangerine dream in perticular was a nightmare to run.
Advertised at 11 weeks when between 4 seeds ran i got them all 122 days and 2 others i ran outside didnt finish till november only because i had to pull them as the weather was getting rough.

Waste of money and time for mediocre chunky frostless citrus buds that tasted and smelt like a weak citrus haze.
Not worth the time or money at all
And on top of all that they double charged my order off their site and refused a refund. Fuck em

Edit- grew out their pineapple chunk. Actually had terps, not a great combo if you asled me be they wherent comparable to hay? Id give them a 6/10 being a generous

2/10 on the TD being very fucking generous...


----------



## CikaBika (Dec 11, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I can name at least one!


please do


----------



## CikaBika (Dec 11, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Had an HSO purple trainwreck that came in this package. Rubbish!


So it wasnt my error that mine to was weak??


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 11, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> So it wasnt my error that mine to was weak??


My sample size was small, 1 seed. My grow skills certainly weren't amateur at the time as all the other strains I was running back then were up to standard. Nirvana Master Kush, Ice, Aurora India and wonder woman.
HSO's P Train wreck was GAR- BAAGE!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> My sample size was small, 1 seed. My grow skills certainly weren't amateur at the time as all the other strains I was running back then were up to standard. Nirvana Master Kush, Ice, Aurora India and wonder woman.
> HSO's P Train wreck was GAR- BAAGE!


The black dog is the only strain of theirs that has given me anything worth smoking. Blue dream was a turd but I did have 1 pheno that was potent just not too good tasting, all 4 sour blueberry were turds and most recently I just tossed my bubba's gift in the garbage at like 1 month flower. The smell was no good, hard to explain but  and it looked like it was gonna yield poorly.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 11, 2018)

Thee only reason my ears even perked up about HSO recently is because of the blackdog of yours I've seen, as well as a few others.


----------



## CikaBika (Dec 12, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> My sample size was small, 1 seed. My grow skills certainly weren't amateur at the time as all the other strains I was running back then were up to standard. Nirvana Master Kush, Ice, Aurora India and wonder woman.
> HSO's P Train wreck was GAR- BAAGE!


I had three of their beans and 3 samsara sweet black angel..
Yeah I had that indoor grow in mid summer, temps were around 29-31c with AC on , both strains were naah to me.. 
So I wrote that on my growing skills..


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thee only reason my ears even perked up about HSO recently is because of the blackdog of yours I've seen, as well as a few others.


i had one of their chem freebies a little bit ago. it was a tasty plant, not sure how it compares to more "authentic" chem profiles but i thought it was delicious and wish i had a clone of her. even thinking of ordering a pack of em again somedy if they sell em still


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> i had one of their chem freebies a little bit ago. it was a tasty plant, not sure how it compares to more "authentic" chem profiles but i thought it was delicious and wish i had a clone of her. even thinking of ordering a pack of em again somedy if they sell em still


What strain was it?


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> What strain was it?


it was chemdawg. i assume the spelling means it is their take on chemdog or perhaps it is the JB fake cut they used idk. i just know i heard skunk va claim anything with "dawg" didn't come from the originals, regardless it was delicious.
that said i would love to get hold of some verifiable chem91 seed stock or crosses from somewhere. i heard nspecta was working with the real deal. if anyone can confirm that be nice. i see the f1's and s1's on his site anyway, and i vaguely rememebr his cuts were verified by the original crew. could be wrong tho given the amount of braincells i am working with these days


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Ahh ok. I'm a strain rookie. My palette isn't that experienced either. Geographics doesn't and hasn't helped either.
Not ashamed to admit but, I haven't cultivated nor had a chance to partake in Gorilla Glue(any number and legit glue),Chem(same),Girl Scout Cookies,no Diesal. There's plenty more of course but out of what's "hype" and known around my neck of the woods.
I had a bubba kush and I believe it may have been a katsu pheno, I let it go before I knew what I had. Regrettably. First-time I ever had a plant to barely have any pistils. There were no pistol golfball balls...for lack of a better description. But the bud was potent, tasty and special. Didn't yield well,but the lil nugs were dense as all get out!


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Ahh ok. I'm a strain rookie. My palette isn't that experienced either. Geographics doesn't and hasn't helped either.
> Not ashamed to admit but, I haven't cultivated nor had a chance to partake in Gorilla Glue(any number and legit glue),Chem(same),Girl Scout Cookies,no Diesal. There's plenty more of course but out of what's "hype" and known around my neck of the woods.
> I had a bubba kush and I believe it may have been a katsu pheno, I let it go before I knew what I had. Regrettably. First-time I ever had a plant to barely have any pistils. There were no pistol golfball balls...for lack of a better description. But the bud was potent, tasty and special. Didn't yield well,but the lil nugs were dense as all get out!


yea part of the reason i am interested in growing old school strains and old cultivars is because despite smoking more weed than anyone i ever met most has been in a black market setting and not one i can trust the names of what i get so i assume what i identify as X is likely Y in reality. i am hoping by growign out stuff myself i can develope this pallette and more accurately describe flavor profiles to ppl who have a pallette. i have never even been to a dispensery in my life still lol, tho i have smoked weed from them.
given what i learned about phenos and growing out seeds by experience is even if i get strain X from a black market dealer i don't know he is selecting the intended pheno. it's a real problem imo and one the legal industry doesn nothing to really rectify


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> yea part of the reason i am interested in growing old school strains and old cultivars is because despite smoking more weed than anyone i ever met most has been in a black market setting and not one i can trust the names of what i get so i assume what i identify as X is likely Y in reality. i am hoping by growign out stuff myself i can develope this pallette and more accurately describe flavor profiles to ppl who have a pallette. i have never even been to a dispensery in my life still lol, tho i have smoked weed from them.
> given what i learned about phenos and growing out seeds by experience is even if i get strain X from a black market dealer i don't know he is selecting the intended pheno. it's a real problem imo and one the legal industry doesn nothing to realy rectify


Exactly this!^^ I'm witcha there bro.


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Exactly this!^^ I'm witcha there bro.


Me too...


----------



## 420KushPharm (Dec 17, 2018)

DangerDavez said:


> Good point. I bought some TGA gear from Hemp Depot and the Jack Skellington was a total bust. Seeds were old af and only 2 of the 11 popped. Both males... The other pack was a bit better with 5 of 7 making it but I've usually had 99 percent success rate in the past. Was very dissapointed but I'm not gonna blame TGA because I usually like his stuff. It was Hemp Depot with old stock that they were trying to clear out. Still, I usually have good experience with Hemp Depot . Just unfortunate that time.
> 
> BC Bud Depot on the other hand. STAY AWAY. They are known scammers. My Dad bought a pack of Jack Herer from the local store and not one seed popped. It may have been his first grow but he went 17 out of 18 on the other 3 packs he got. They even stole Joti's God Bud and submitted (and won) a Cannabis Cup with it.


Go here for TGA , in Nevada USA

https://dankseed.store/genetics?olsPage=t/tga-subcool-seeds


----------



## DangerDavez (Dec 17, 2018)

420KushPharm said:


> Go here for TGA , in Nevada USA
> 
> https://dankseed.store/genetics?olsPage=t/tga-subcool-seeds
> 
> View attachment 4250658


Nice will check em out. I try to order from Canada though. Was checking out some of the seedbanks from the states and the selection and prices are so much better. It's really tempting.


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Mar 23, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I had grown it about 6 yrs ago myself (kept a momma for 2 yrs) and experienced the same as you. Super frosty, flavorful and dank as fuk. The new batch grows huge, but lacks flavor and terps (along with uncontrollable intersex issues). It was a totally different weed all together.


Totally agree New Kosher ran balls at 3 weeks, picked them all and finished the plant. It was a good producer, still on the sour side, but smoke was mainstream hum drum Originals were low yeilding and bombproof. Best smoke I have grown. I think DNA sold out when they entered a pertnership with TWEED (canopy growth corp). Now they don't sell to Canadians anymore. Theremaining 4 Kosher Kush seeds, dissappointingly, will sit in the freezer till I die. DNA are fucksticks in my book, now. Shame when companies turn their back on the principals which made them popular. Turns breeders from loving the plant, to loving the money instead. Now DNA is right up there with Greenhouse and Barneys.


----------



## oldbeancounter (Apr 20, 2019)

Cannasaurus Rex said:


> Totally agree New Kosher ran balls at 3 weeks, picked them all and finished the plant. It was a good producer, still on the sour side, but smoke was mainstream hum drum Originals were low yeilding and bombproof. Best smoke I have grown. I think DNA sold out when they entered a pertnership with TWEED (canopy growth corp). Now they don't sell to Canadians anymore. Theremaining 4 Kosher Kush seeds, dissappointingly, will sit in the freezer till I die. DNA are fucksticks in my book, now. Shame when companies turn their back on the principals which made them popular. Turns breeders from loving the plant, to loving the money instead. Now DNA is right up there with Greenhouse and Barneys.


@HydroRed @Cannasaurus Rex
Glad I looked here, I just ordered a pack of DNA kosher kush fem seeds thinking great never see em in Canada . Are they that bad as I can still maybe modify my order being long weekend?
i might be bale to catch it before it ships any suggestions would be greatly appreciated thanks. I was looking for a strong strain, high THC and some CBD and thought that was what this was supposed to be but seems it was in the past only maybe they lost genetics it happens, fire, power outages etc


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 20, 2019)

oldbeancounter said:


> @HydroRed @Cannasaurus Rex
> Glad I looked here, I just ordered a pack of DNA kosher kush fem seeds thinking great never see em in Canada . Are they that bad as I can still maybe modify my order being long weekend?
> i might be bale to catch it before it ships any suggestions would be greatly appreciated thanks. I was looking for a strong strain, high THC and some CBD and thought that was what this was supposed to be but seems it was in the past only maybe they lost genetics it happens, fire, power outages etc


It seems to be the norm with the new Kosher Kush that it shows intersex traits early in flower (at least with the FEM line). I run the new version twice- once from seed, and second time from clone and I wasnt able to clone the intersexing issues out of it. Showed intersex issues on both runs like clock work. Safe to say its prob just bunk genetics now in comparison to what it once was. Shame, because it _*was* _some very good weed back in the day.


----------



## oldbeancounter (Apr 20, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> It seems to be the norm with the new Kosher Kush that it shows intersex traits early in flower (at least with the FEM line). I run the new version twice- once from seed, and second time from clone and I wasnt able to clone the intersexing issues out of it. Showed intersex issues on both runs like clock work. Safe to say its prob just bunk genetics now in comparison to what it once was. Shame, because it _*was* _some very good weed back in the day.


Thank You very much for saving me a bundle.
That may be why they arent around online much as I am sure they are well aware the seeds aren't as good now.


----------



## oldbeancounter (Apr 20, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> It seems to be the norm with the new Kosher Kush that it shows intersex traits early in flower (at least with the FEM line). I run the new version twice- once from seed, and second time from clone and I wasnt able to clone the intersexing issues out of it. Showed intersex issues on both runs like clock work. Safe to say its prob just bunk genetics now in comparison to what it once was. Shame, because it _*was* _some very good weed back in the day.


Holy Grail Kush


oldbeancounter said:


> Thank You very much for saving me a bundle.
> That may be why they arent around online much as I am sure they are well aware the seeds aren't as good now.


@HydroRed any idea if the Holy Grail Kush by DNA genetics is good? Or is all their gear kinda wonky now? I can switch to another brand and would appreciate any help you can offer as i dont know alot about seeds this is for a legal medical, grow for myself. High THC and terps(CBD of it helps with pain) would be great so much hype and false marketing out there and I cant afford to make errors in buying seeds.


----------



## CikaBika (Apr 20, 2019)

oldbeancounter said:


> Holy Grail Kush
> 
> @HydroRed any idea if the Holy Grail Kush by DNA genetics is good? Or is all their gear kinda wonky now? I can switch to another brand and would appreciate any help you can offer as i dont know alot about seeds this is for a legal medical, grow for myself. High THC and terps(CBD of it helps with pain) would be great so much hype and false marketing out there and I cant afford to make errors in buying seeds.


Why dont you look ar Karma Genetics? Or ripper seeds??


----------



## oldbeancounter (Apr 20, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> Why dont you look ar Karma Genetics? Or ripper seeds??


I have paid for order so need to stick with brands they carry, no ripper seeds but they do have karma, what have you grown and how was it or what do you recommend others have grown perhaps?


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Apr 20, 2019)

Was thinking about some 24K Gold aka Kosher Tangie on sale this weekend. It was excellent a couple years ago. Has that one gone to shit too?


----------



## oldbeancounter (Apr 20, 2019)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Was thinking about some 24K Gold aka Kosher Tangie on sale this weekend. It was excellent a couple years ago. Has that one gone to shit too?


no idea,
but the chance remains they have dumbed down the seed line as that line is now available in ontario at the OCS (government store)
https://ocs.ca/products/kosher-kush#/verify-age/success


----------



## coppershot (Apr 20, 2019)

oldbeancounter said:


> I have paid for order so need to stick with brands they carry, no ripper seeds but they do have karma, what have you grown and how was it or what do you recommend others have grown perhaps?


Karma is legit. 

Headbanger and Biker Kush V2 are awesome. I would think that you could run pretty much anything from him and find fire. Just look for something that interests you.


----------



## oldbeancounter (Apr 20, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Karma is legit.
> 
> Headbanger and Biker Kush V2 are awesome. I would think that you could run pretty much anything from him and find fire. Just look for something that interests you.


Thanks, I actually went with
Green Gelato- royal seeds 
Gorilla Breath-Humboldt 
God bud-JOTI
ethos mandarin cookies


----------



## coppershot (Apr 20, 2019)

oldbeancounter said:


> Thanks, I actually went with
> Green Gelato- royal seeds
> Gorilla Breath-Humboldt
> God bud-JOTI
> ethos mandarin cookies


I have been interested in Ethos gear. There are some nice grows online.


----------



## CikaBika (Apr 23, 2019)

oldbeancounter said:


> I have paid for order so need to stick with brands they carry, no ripper seeds but they do have karma, what have you grown and how was it or what do you recommend others have grown perhaps?


i do only autos,but when I was looking to try some photo, few resp. breeders reccommend those 2 companies..


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 23, 2019)

If autos are your thing afterthought autos is a great breeder. They have been working with autos for a very long time. Aridbud runs it. Great guy too.


----------



## OG Oasis (Apr 23, 2019)

Anything from Greenpoint seeds is absolute garbage..










Also stay away from sickmeds and cali connection


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 23, 2019)

OG Oasis said:


> Anything from Greenpoint seeds is absolute garbage..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome new member I have a lovely room of copper chem that would beg to differ 
Is that your sock for a reason?


----------



## OG Oasis (Apr 23, 2019)

sock?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 23, 2019)

OG Oasis said:


> Anything from Greenpoint seeds is absolute garbage..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, Im not a big greenpoint fan but all of gu's strains are not garbage. Why even say that? Lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 23, 2019)

OG Oasis said:


> sock?


You know
New account with one post to troll someone = SOCK PUPPET


----------



## OG Oasis (Apr 23, 2019)

ok sorry i grew 4 strains from gp and all 4 sucked compared to all other breeders. maybe he has a few that are ok, i wouldnt know and never will waste the time to find out. Yeah its my first post sorry I dont spend a lot of time on the computer. Just thought I'd warn people about my personal bad experience


----------



## Varulv (Apr 23, 2019)

OG Oasis said:


> ok sorry i grew 4 strains from gp and all 4 sucked compared to all other breeders. maybe he has a few that are ok, i wouldnt know and never will waste the time to find out. Yeah its my first post sorry I dont spend a lot of time on the computer. Just thought I'd warn people about my personal bad experience


What other breeders?


----------



## OG Oasis (Apr 23, 2019)

That's also why I dont spend too much time on forums, especially this one, because people get so damn testy in every fucking thread. I hate reading 10 pages of drama. I just want info and experiences.

I apologize for saying EVERY gp strain sucks. let me be more specific. A vast majority of my full moon fever, night rider, tomahawk, and dynamite diesel had the worst larfiest bud structure I've seen. And no, its not my growing. There were a dozen or so other breeder's stuff that was perfectly fine right next to them.


----------



## OG Oasis (Apr 23, 2019)

archive, emerald mountain, bodhi, symbiotic, thug pug, rare dankness, aficionado, cannarado, bay exclusives,mycotek, and top dawg are the others i ran... all them were solid for me


----------



## Varulv (Apr 23, 2019)

OG Oasis said:


> archive, emerald mountain, bodhi, symbiotic, thug pug, rare dankness, aficionado, cannarado, bay exclusives,mycotek, and top dawg are the others i ran... all them were solid for me


Thanks I appreciate it, am reading some similar reviews in the Archive thread. Cant all be good at all the time I suppose. Did you find anything in those GPS worth keeping?


----------



## Poontanger (Apr 23, 2019)

if you like mold ……….have a go at ….heavyweight seeds, ran 3 of there strains, all the same , in & out
they grow , yield well , but mold , should have read more carefull , they even say 1 of there strains , is susseptable to MOLD


----------



## OG Oasis (Apr 23, 2019)

Varulv said:


> Thanks I appreciate it, am reading some similar reviews in the Archive thread. Cant all be good at all the time I suppose. Did you find anything in those GPS worth keeping?


Nothing I would ever keep or recommend keeping. Some had ok quality, but the terrible structure killed it for me. most plants were not worth trimming and went straight to live resin


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 24, 2019)

Beans from KC Brains never seemed to do well with me, out of 10 *California Special *only 3 germinated, 2 females 1 male, bad germination rate and smoke of poor quality, airy buds taste a la hay.

Beans from Soma, only tryed 1 strain his *Rock Bud* not 1 germinated.


----------



## Varulv (Apr 24, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Beans from KC Brains never seemed to do well with me, out of 10 *California Special *only 3 germinated, 2 females 1 male, bad germination rate


Well, at least they are 10 times cheaper than Archives polynesian thin mints.

As for Soma, his NYC Diesel should have been named Grapejuice. As I remember, someone had brought him a few bag seeds found in what was supposedly NYC Diesel (ONYCD by Top Dawg). Soma grew them out, crossed one of them to who knows what and sold them off as you guessed it. He is the type of character that if you actually met him you would think that you ran into a cartoon. Im not kidding.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 24, 2019)

True true, you dont get a Ferrari for Ford money...


----------



## rshackleferd (Apr 24, 2019)

The worst strain hands down was a white widow from Nirvana. Worst than hemp imo, all three plants had this weird shit smell from beginning to end. The branches grew like thin spider webs basically all over the place that stretched and kept on going deep into flower. The high was about a 3/10 that lacked any type of character basically a robot stone no euphoria or creativity whatsoever. The smoke was just as bad, it had this sewage smell just the same as it was during the grow.


----------



## DangerDavez (Apr 24, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> True true, you dont get a Ferrari for Ford money...


You can for Ford GT money. But then, why would you get a Ferrari over a Ford GT


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 25, 2019)

Mixed feelings about Nirvana, their Afghan was very nice indeed, but their Bubblegum on the other hand wasnt great when I had it...


----------



## CikaBika (Apr 25, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> If autos are your thing afterthought autos is a great breeder. They have been working with autos for a very long time. Aridbud runs it. Great guy too.


I never heard of them,ans I'm heavy oinvolved on afn,I m in EU so I only do EU companied..Nr 1 in world of airos is Mephisto

After them is emptyness and then, sweet seeds,dinafem,dutch passion,short stuff..


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 25, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I never heard of them,ans I'm heavy oinvolved on afn,I m in EU so I only do EU companied..Nr 1 in world of airos is Mephisto
> 
> After them is emptyness and then, sweet seeds,dinafem,dutch passion,short stuff..



Love mephisto have over a dozen strains and i do feel they have the best overall

BUT the single best auto flower I do not think they have that

Ethos only has one auto OG Kush Autoflower R5 is something all auto lovers should try

just my opinion the autos ethos has in pipe line are gonna change the auto game

there gonna win cups with there autos soon enough


----------



## CikaBika (Apr 25, 2019)

I like ordering right from the breeder thats why I only do EU companies,plus customs is a NO GO in Croatia.. As I know ehtios doesnt have their ovn www page,and companies like that really amases in 2019y.. But I would lime to try that strain tho..

My bad 
Now I seen they have www page..


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 25, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I like ordering right from the breeder thats why I only do EU companies,plus customs is a NO GO in Croatia.. As I know ehtios doesnt have their ovn www page,and companies like that really amases in 2019y.. But I would lime to try that strain tho..
> 
> My bad
> Now I seen they have www page..



I am a huge fan of mephisto go threw annuki genetics in usa

I actually collect mephisto because there are a good vaule in my opinion

I try to always be in bloom and autos are great gap fillers

If you can get your hands on that ethos r5 auto you will be pleasantly surprised

I also try to go to the breeder and buy directly but here in usa there are only a handful that cool.The breeders that do you do not tell anyone about it and just be grateful to get the gear at cost


----------



## CikaBika (Apr 25, 2019)

@Dieseltech I really dont get this first part of message with annuki genetics, but never mind, I found that auto of ethioos you speak aboiut..
100$ for 6 fem seed?? Do I look like a Moron??
I dont buy that high price beans shit.. What did you grow from mephisto if you can remember?
I like them because they are fast and pretty potent, only few drawback that I had were short low yierlding plants from them but still they always deliver

I really like their 4 assed monkey, sour crinkle , and samsquch og..
If you buy 5 seeds from mephisto I think you get at least 3-5 freebie, I'm not sure..So by that standards ethios is pretty cocky to me..
And I know that here is ethios topic and my memento stoner brain think that they aren't all praises of their genetics..But I have memento brain.  so take that with reserve..

I think It's really hard to find reliable and potent Autoflower breeders except those that i mentioned..

Did you tried 3 bears og from mephistO?


----------



## Shua1991 (Apr 25, 2019)

I'd say every strain I've grown in the last 10 years has both good and bad aspects. Some of my favorite smokes are from unstable polyhybrids or landraces that tend to be herm prone. I generally go with 30-50 seeds per variety to get a good idea of what's in store.

By far the worst I've grown on stability would be Afghan kush freebies by world of seeds. 
Every single plant popped ballsacks from 10 females. The smoke was potent but a total waste of time growing indoors due to contamination.

I intentionally stress my plants to know if they are prone to intersexing/hermaphroditism and I discard them if they are.

My current cut of Strawberry daiquiri was found in 48 promo freebies. I probably caused about 10-12 of the 25 females to Herm via various stress methods. Killed every one of them that did and I'm left with 2 cuttings worth keeping based on potency alone, amazing terps to boot.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 25, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> @Dieseltech I really dont get this first part of message with annuki genetics, but never mind, I found that auto of ethioos you speak aboiut..
> 100$ for 6 fem seed?? Do I look like a Moron??
> I dont buy that high price beans shit.. What did you grow from mephisto if you can remember?
> I like them because they are fast and pretty potent, only few drawback that I had were short low yierlding plants from them but still they always deliver
> ...


annuki is a breeder and also named adam he won a few cups and own a seed bank. He has the best selection/stock of mephisto in the usa

everyone is different I just paid 1k for 10 year old pack of spice for life

Ethos worth every penny that auto flower been worked for years

I like the 4 ass monkey so much I picked a up extra pack same with 3 bears and grape gringle

In my opinion the and it is just my opinion if i were to compare ethos only auto say say 4 ass monkey just based off my experience with them both

The ethos is on another level on every level none of the 12+ mephisto can hang with the potency of the ethos the only yield that cam even close was hubba mellon scope

again this just my opinion and i really enjoy mephisto and look forward to the new strains

the price is a little high but they only offer 1 auto and its been worked and it is worth it

I bought the last 3 packs and i asked them to get more

my englis is poor sorry you can think I am a moron for paying high price but if i find the pheno I am looking for in that spice of life pack

Im gonna make a lot of money and be happy af


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 25, 2019)

BTw they sold out and ethos has no more they got to make them 

I like them so much i texted my supplier to check on re stock no dice for now


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 25, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> What strain did you buy?


Blue Bonic It one of my favorite strains


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 25, 2019)

Reserva Privada kandy kush, good smoke but FULL on self-pollination.
As many seeds as Mexican brick.
Fuck you DNA/RP!


----------



## CikaBika (Apr 25, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> annuki is a breeder and also named adam he won a few cups and own a seed bank. He has the best selection/stock of mephisto in the usa
> 
> everyone is different I just paid 1k for 10 year old pack of spice for life
> 
> ...


I wanted to answer you proper, so I waited to came home on my pc.. ..My dumb ass didn't order 4AM gain , I went with sour livers and gold glue..
So If I catch your touts correctly , for you that Ethios strain is more potent than everything in mephisto line? 

Your English is good I dont know do you use google translator or your brain, but I only cant catch meaning of some sentences because of 2x writing same word (s only auto say say 4 ass monkey just based), but I catch what you meant to say..Where are you from? 
I dont think you are moron dude.. I look at seeds like building material, in the end everything is ON the grower..And after 4y of growing I'm not a good grower, but I finish every of my grows.. So i look high price seed like throwing away my money coz my game ain't on spot and nothing can guarantee final product for me.. And other thing is I dont pocket watch, If it suits you good,but I must admit you put bug in my head, And I will consider Ethios auto for next grows.. You praise it to much to ignore it..


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 25, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I wanted to answer you proper, so I waited to came home on my pc.. ..My dumb ass didn't order 4AM gain , I went with sour livers and gold glue..
> So If I catch your touts correctly , for you that Ethios strain is more potent than everything in mephisto line?
> 
> Your English is good I dont know do you use google translator or your brain, but I only cant catch meaning of some sentences because of 2x writing same word (s only auto say say 4 ass monkey just based), but I catch what you meant to say..Where are you from?
> I dont think you are moron dude.. I look at seeds like building material, in the end everything is ON the grower..And after 4y of growing I'm not a good grower, but I finish every of my grows.. So i look high price seed like throwing away my money coz my game ain't on spot and nothing can guarantee final product for me.. And other thing is I dont pocket watch, If it suits you good,but I must admit you put bug in my head, And I will consider Ethios auto for next grows.. You praise it to much to ignore it..


Yes for me personally It was more potent then any of the mephisto that i have tried 

I Liked sour liver but did not try gold glue yet


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 25, 2019)

The reason I voted often out of 6000 bucks spent on seeds nothing was real impressive or stable .
I spent 1000 looking for this girl again ..to no avail .


----------



## skuba (Apr 28, 2019)

Rebel Grown Sour Diesel - not like sour diesel at all. Mostly generic fruit and armpit smelling larfy stemmy buds. Average smoke. 

Also, on the clone side, I’ve been unimpressed by blackberry Kush, green crack, purple punch, and tangie


----------



## dr.tomb (Apr 28, 2019)

indicas4me said:


> Dinafem critical 2.0 was pretty good indoors but hermied a little late in budding.Had a couple clones leftover and put them outdoors and what a waste that was.The 2.0 was suppose to make it more mold resistant,what a sham it was the worse outdoor strain I ever seen.


Ive done 5 seeds. 4 popped. I never had a hermit, and I was averaging 1.8p/se 1000w hps.

I had no hermes, the buds were very bulky and I tested 2 of the 4 and THC were 20% and 22%


----------



## dr.tomb (Apr 28, 2019)

bigseandd said:


> G13 labs pineapple express. Great yeild. Didn't taste like anything. Poor high. Smell was poor.


 Agreed. Same thing for me


----------



## Avblueshark (Apr 28, 2019)

rshackleferd said:


> The worst strain hands down was a white widow from Nirvana. Worst than hemp imo, all three plants had this weird shit smell from beginning to end. The branches grew like thin spider webs basically all over the place that stretched and kept on going deep into flower. The high was about a 3/10 that lacked any type of character basically a robot stone no euphoria or creativity whatsoever. The smoke was just as bad, it had this sewage smell just the same as it was during the grow.


I’d definitely disagree here.
I’m growing Nirvana WW right now. I really like one of the 3 plants. One of the others I’d still say is going to be above average bud but it’s a little lanky in structure. The third was a bit of a runt always. Still gonna be good shit. My favorite pheno is neither tall or short, and smells like sugary orange peel and candy as soon as you touch it. I’m super excited for that bud.

While I agree there was a bit of an off-putting sewage smell most of the grow, recently near the end here, it’s smells glorious in there.

Can’t comment on the high, but I’m certainly looking forward to it...


----------



## indicas4me (Apr 28, 2019)

dr.tomb said:


> Ive done 5 seeds. 4 popped. I never had a hermit, and I was averaging 1.8p/se 1000w hps.
> 
> I had no hermes, the buds were very bulky and I tested 2 of the 4 and THC were 20% and 22%


Im not telling you anything false on the 2.0,you didn't get the hermy pheno good for you.Maybe he bred that line out to get rid of that trait,its been a few years since I grew it.The strain was very aggressive/fast growing,fat buds but not solid like an indica.A very good strain indoors IMO,but will melt outdoors in any humidity while budding (or maybe he fixed that as well)!


----------



## dr.tomb (Apr 28, 2019)

Grew out there Skullcap freebie. Killed off the mother close to flowering ending. Thought it didn't produce. Turned out it was the hardest dense bud I've had. Taste was amazing and looked and smelled great. I was really disappointed in killing that one off. 
   


coppershot said:


> Karma is legit.
> 
> Headbanger and Biker Kush V2 are awesome. I would think that you could run pretty much anything from him and find fire. Just look for something that interests you.


----------



## dr.tomb (Apr 28, 2019)

I did have the critical +2.0... Maybe different?

 


indicas4me said:


> Im not telling you anything false on the 2.0,you didn't get the hermy pheno good for you.Maybe he bred that line out to get rid of that trait,its been a few years since I grew it.The strain was very aggressive/fast growing,fat buds but not solid like an indica.A very good strain indoors IMO,but will melt outdoors in any humidity while budding (or maybe he fixed that as well)!


----------



## indicas4me (Apr 28, 2019)

dr.tomb said:


> I did have the critical +2.0... Maybe different?
> View attachment 4324898
> View attachment 4324899


Thats exactly critical 2.0 posted in pics!Looks exactly like what I had,leafy and very fast/aggressive strain with a few late male pods which I stated was manageable,if your trying to discredit my findings on it go for it wont change my mind on my findings.I will not buy from Dinafem or Nirvana ever for an outdoor strain period.If someone wants the 2.0 it is the fastest strain in growth ive seen,can clone it in no time its so fast in growth,its just on my shit list for the listing of a mold resistant strain which it is indoors,not outdoors.


----------



## indicas4me (Apr 29, 2019)

Just remember you can grow anything indoors in a controlled environment,the true test of of how good the strain/breeder is how there strain does put to the test in the environments outdoors.This is what a grower will not see if there going down a one way street IMO.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 29, 2019)

@Pa-Nature


> The reason I voted often out of 6000 bucks spent on seeds nothing was real impressive or stable .
> I spent 1000 looking for this girl again ..to no avail .


Still I can only imagine you got a lot of weed from spending that amount of money mate, hopefully


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 29, 2019)

OG Oasis said:


> Anything from Greenpoint seeds is absolute garbage..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would very much disagree. I have grown out a good number of Greenpoint seeds. 99% germ rate with over 150 seeds germed, I think 2 didn't pop. Good sales on reverse auctions and ever growing selection. You sound like a Top Dawg boy that hates Gu.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> True true, you dont get a Ferrari for Ford money...


But sometimes you do though. Back in 2003 I bought a $20 pack of top 44 from nirvana while my buddy spent $360 on a pack of jack herer from sensi seeds. My pheno of top 44 blew away his best jack herer pheno in flavor, yield, flowering time and bag appeal.

The top 44 was a gem. Sometimes those breeder prices are jacked up based on hype or a 1 in a 1000 pheno that never seems to show up.


----------



## Mellow old School (May 8, 2019)

Nirvana´s Afghan which they sady discontinued has so far been the best cheap seed smoke I´ve grown...


----------



## Shua1991 (May 8, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Nirvana´s Afghan which they sady discontinued has so far been the best cheap seed smoke I´ve grown...


That's the Nirvana way! Make something incredible, never advertise it and then discontinue it despite being superior to their alternatives. Full moon and eldorado being the most obvious examples.


----------



## Mellow old School (May 8, 2019)

I had that Afghan for some years as a clone, but when having many strains plus being high sometimes, accidents happen, I therefore lost it...


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 16, 2019)

another I forgot about .... ordered once ( that was enough ) 

Sensi Seeds- Indoor mix ( their choice of seeds ) .

Most were leggy / foxtails ..... pleasant smoke but buds were not very dense. 
Some runts , some slow . But nothing for keeping . Thinking these were some “ loose house seeds “ or some loose chuck experiments . Shiva is good tho.


----------



## Mellow old School (May 17, 2019)

Never really figured why people wanted to buy these mix packs, because you dont know what strains you then might end up with, but yes Sensi Seeds were much better in the past eg. their Shiva Shanti I...


----------



## CikaBika (May 17, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Never really figured why people wanted to buy these mix packs, because you dont know what strains you then might end up with, but yes Sensi Seeds were much better in the past eg. their Shiva Shanti I...


It's probably for people who cant decide what to buy..


----------



## Mellow old School (May 17, 2019)

Yes different ways to go about it, I have always personally been fond of knowing what I grow and smoke, variety a must. Of course when getting weed from others that dont grow it themselves, many a times you dont know, perhaps a bit like a box of chocolates with Forrest Gump


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 17, 2019)

Kind of like the old grab bag of candy you would get from ice cream man . 

Ahhhh good times.


----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Kind of like the old grab bag of candy you would get from ice cream man .
> 
> Ahhhh good times.


I've been gifted a couple of grab bags of seeds. One is all sorts of Sour Wreck crosses. Sour D, Sour Wreck, Sour Moon Wreck, Sour Blue Moonshine, Sour Wreck BX, several others, as well as possible Ghost Train Haze s1 seeds.

The other is Random Bud X TPD. My buddy hit everything in his greenhouse with a cut of the TPD male Doc used in his Glued Cherry Dojo cross. {some of the seeds will be GCD since my buddy had a cut of the mother too}

I was gifted a bunch of partial packs at the same time. BOG and other good gear. The grab bag plants have been just as good as the name brand stuff. Although I did make some BOG Life Star f2's I want to try.


----------



## gb123 (May 17, 2019)

not many on their own now a day...
bastardized


----------



## justoutforarip (May 17, 2019)

Ethos Inzane in the Membrane only strain ever to herm on me. A reason I was always partial to old school growers as they didn't use monoecious plants for breeding stock like it seems like a lot of the new breeders today do.


----------



## macsnax (May 17, 2019)

justoutforarip said:


> Ethos Inzane in the Membrane only strain ever to herm on me. A reason I was always partial to old school growers as they didn't use monoecious plants for breeding stock like it seems like a lot of the new breeders today do.


I can assure you that if you're buying seeds from a breeder that is breeding with herms, you're buying from the wrong breeder. Ethos doesn't roll like that, he's actually a really talented breeder.


----------



## justoutforarip (May 18, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I can assure you that if you're buying seeds from a breeder that is breeding with herms, you're buying from the wrong breeder. Ethos doesn't roll like that, he's actually a really talented breeder.


That's good to know maybe there is some lineage there that tends to herm. I have two other packs of seeds from ethos so I guess I'll take a chance on them then.


----------



## macsnax (May 19, 2019)

Ya man grow them out. I watch all my seed plants pretty close for balls. Something that will throw balls in my environment, won't in yours and vice versa. It's just the nature of this plant. All seed lines have a certain percentage of herms, it's the breeders job to not release seeds with too high of a percentage. I've heard of guys releasing lines with 30% herm rate recently. That's not an honest person doing that, they just want your money. 1 in 3 seeds will herm is unacceptable. It should be more like 10-15% tops..... Also a lot of times if a plant tosses a couple balls, you can pluck them off and it's good to go. I don't consider that a herm. That's just the stress of a new environment if they don't come back.


----------



## re STRAIN me (May 30, 2019)

Riot seeds and Soma Seeds have really poor germination %, you pay through the nose and lose 1/2 and Riot only gives 6 seeds which makes it extremely bad.
Soma has some really good strains though once germinated.

I had a really poor experience with GreenHouse strains, their seeds are the only seeds I've ever had hemie.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 31, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Kind of like the old grab bag of candy you would get from ice cream man .
> 
> Ahhhh good times.


Sometimes you are surprised. Names or etcetra you wouldn’t focus on. I got some Nacho seeds in a mix from a friend. Baked Beans Cannabis Seeds strain in Northern California. Blackberry Kush X Confidential Cheese. Nice plants and tasty bud. Pretty potent too. The name would have kept me looking. You never know.


----------



## COtransplant (Mar 24, 2020)

antonioverde said:


> If autos are your thing afterthought autos is a great breeder. They have been working with autos for a very long time. Aridbud runs it. Great guy too.


I know time has passed since your post. Appreciate your kudos and thumbs up, antionioverde! We're still at it starting our 15th year in October. Have several new, reworking some older strains, hybridizing CBD Hemp strains for personal growers to make their own medicine. 2020 is here! And with the [email protected] self sequestering, a good time to get your room or outdoor ready!


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 26, 2020)

Always rep my peeps! Not hard with the quality afterthought puts out and being stand up guys.


----------



## Politieisnietmijnvriend (May 4, 2020)

Is their like a chance this thread is full of comments by people who think they can grow but in reality..have 0 clue what they are doing...?
Complains like, fluffy nuggets but at the same time they grow in 30-35°C for a week in crucial moments because they cannot control outside weather which influence indoors. etc
No taste etc because they burned the terps off by heat or getting to close to the plant with the lamps etc
Chopping too fast,chopping too late.
Some will also state growing organic in soil taste best vs minerals growing etc

FOod for thought


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 6, 2020)

Here is my shit list in no particular order.

I left out the seeds that just ‘didn’t germinate’...

I grew all of these to full term:

Expert seeds - GG#4
TH seeds - Bubblegum
Nirvana Seeds - Bubblelicious
Nirvana Seeds - Blue Mystic
TGA Subcool - The Third Dimension 
Dutch Passion - Glueberry
Humboldt Seeds Organization - Blueberry Headband
De Sjamaan Seeds - Purple widow 
DNA Genetics - Purple LA confidential
Reserve Privada - OG Kush #18
Royal Queen Seeds - Royal Cookies Auto
Med-man PTSD
Karma genetics seeds - Skull cap


----------



## Werp (May 6, 2020)

Spittn4cash said:


> Here is my shit list in no particular order.
> 
> I left out the seeds that just ‘didn’t germinate’...
> 
> ...




I just received some Karma skullcap (this always happens to me) What did you not like about them?


----------



## CikaBika (May 6, 2020)

Werp said:


> I just received some Karma skullcap (this always happens to me) What did you not like about them?


Better wuestion is what did you like that you grew,?


----------



## Budget Buds (May 6, 2020)

Barney's Farm - Orange Sherbert. they all grew airy buds that smoked like shit.... I still have 5 seeds of em but I've since moved on and have no room to see if the 4 I grew were just mutants or if the whole pack is junk...


----------



## waterproof808 (May 6, 2020)

Werp said:


> I just received some Karma skullcap (this always happens to me) What did you not like about them?


Skullcap is dank, way above anything else on that dudes list. The only thing I didnt like about it is some phenos have a ton of lateral branching that needs to be cleaned up or you'll end up with lots of larf. But the terps are pungent and strong.


----------



## skuba (May 6, 2020)

Humboldt Seed Company Sour Diesel
Rebel Grown Rebel Sour


----------



## RagingChild (May 7, 2020)

Just had a Humboldt Seeds Chocolate Mint OG (which is supposed to be feminized mind you) hermie on me during veg/1st week flowering. Couldn't believe it until I saw several reports scattered across the web, likely originated from a plant used to give freebies


----------

